# (Panasonic DMC-g7??) My sister wants a mirrorless camera.....



## JustJazzie (Aug 28, 2015)

And of corse, I have been assigned designated researcher. Believe it or not, she is worse than I am at making decisions. ;-)

Budget: MAX $1200 usd with lens(s)

She has an active preschooler who is in hockey. However she has decided she does not want a DSLR, because of the size. 

She is a complete beginner.

Sony is out because both her and I have had horrible customer service experiences with them.

She is looking at the Panasonic DMC-G7, comes with a 14-42 and 45-150 for $1100. I am out of touch with current MILC choices, so I have no idea what to reccommend.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> And of corse, I have been assigned designated researcher. Believe it or not, she is worse than I am at making decisions. ;-)



Move.  Leave no forwarding address.  She will track you down eventually, siblings always do - but, it will buy you some time.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 28, 2015)

Olympus just announced the OM-D E-M10 Mark ii.  
That may be a goodoption as well.


----------



## Ido (Aug 29, 2015)

I read parts of DPReview’s review of the G7, and I think it was commended for better-than-average continuous/tracking autofocus when used with Panasonic lenses that are DFD-profiled. That can be very helpful when shooting hockey.

The E-M10 II, on the other hand, is just “average” for Micro Four Thirds in that department, and it’s mostly hit-and-miss. It requires good technique to get good results consistently. I have an E-M5 (original) which is very similar, and it took me quite a long time to get that technique down, and I still do miss some shots because of missed focus on a moving subject. For static subjects, though, it's terrific.

I think it would be better to get the G7 with the Panasonic 14-140mm f/3.5-5.6, which should be one of the kit options. It’s one of Panasonic’s fastest focusing lenses, and it should also be just as good optically as, if not better than, the two-lens kit you mentioned. Branch out to other lenses if need arises—it’s usually better to stick to one lens, if it still achieves exactly what can be achieved by more lenses.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 29, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Olympus just announced the OM-D E-M10 Mark ii.
> That may be a goodoption as well.





Ido said:


> I read parts of DPReview’s review of the G7, and I think it was commended for better-than-average continuous/tracking autofocus when used with Panasonic lenses that are DFD-profiled. That can be very helpful when shooting hockey.
> 
> The E-M10 II, on the other hand, is just “average” for Micro Four Thirds in that department, and it’s mostly hit-and-miss. It requires good technique to get good results consistently. I have an E-M5 (original) which is very similar, and it took me quite a long time to get that technique down, and I still do miss some shots because of missed focus on a moving subject. For static subjects, though, it's terrific.
> 
> I think it would be better to get the G7 with the Panasonic 14-140mm f/3.5-5.6, which should be one of the kit options. It’s one of Panasonic’s fastest focusing lenses, and it should also be just as good optically as, if not better than, the two-lens kit you mentioned. Branch out to other lenses if need arises—it’s usually better to stick to one lens, if it still achieves exactly what can be achieved by more lenses.



Thank you both! I will look into these options as well!


----------

